# mantids in the movies



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

I am making this topic to see how many movies have modeled there monster ect off of mantids. I think MAYBE that the movie aliens or avp the aliens were ghost mantids

also this add is about paintball for no reason at all except i like paintball


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 31, 2005)

How about preditors head is moddled after a praying mantis?


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

yea theres alot of movies predator could be one i diddnt really get a good look at his head


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 31, 2005)

predator IS one. It is a fact that the predator head design was based on a praing mantis - thus the triangular shaped head and the mantis like mandibles.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

good of corse the killer mantis movie is one


----------



## ellroy (Aug 1, 2005)

I always thought the Predator was based on a scorpion face?


----------



## Samzo (Aug 1, 2005)

God hes one ugly mother...


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 1, 2005)

Na he's cute, i'd keep one. Breed them, get an albino or something...


----------



## ellroy (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah I think you may be onto something there Dave.....we could selectively breed minature ones then make them fight ghost mantids!

[SIZE=8pt]No animals, real or imagined were harmed during the creation of this vision ......the result of an overactive and understimulated imagination![/SIZE]


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 1, 2005)

:lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 1, 2005)

And thus alien vs predator was born lol


----------



## Peloquin (Aug 1, 2005)

There's a good film called "The Deadly Mantis"

Well, good if you like old, cheesy monster movies like me. :roll:


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 1, 2005)

the 3 eyed cyclopse from the moon.

It came from outer space.

THe corny music.

Ahhh sounds like heaven


----------

